# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Out door trim lights.

## ganesh

I am looking to put some outdoor trim lights on my house. That way I can get away with not spending money every year on putting the Christmas lights up and taking them down.
I got quote from the following two, 
1) Trim Lights (https://www.trimlight.com/) BavarianBeast used to own this company.
The guy came to do the quote on my house wasn't prepared at all. He wasn't able to explain the product and the App they use is a 3rd party app. He wasn't able to demonstrate the app. Their product comes with 10 Yr warranty. 

2) Gem Stones Lights (http://gemstonelights.com/)
One of my neighbors has this installed on their house. It is very low profile. It looks pretty good. 
The guy who came to do the quote was very professional and able to explain everything about their product. He also pointed out the difference between them and Trim Lights. 
They use their own app. Lights comes with 3 Yr Warranty. 

The Price difference between the two products is about 30%. 

My question is has anyone here installed these lights on your home? If so can your share your experience? 

Thanks

----------


## KPHMPH

We just recently finished up with Gemstone. Love how fast they went up, how professional the guy was and how reasonable he was when it came to finalizing the price. We lived close to him so he brought us to his house for a demonstration which was pretty cool.

Realistically we got them for the pot light feature around the house and not having to put up Xmas lights anymore.

----------


## thinmyster

Saw these on Facebook. I’d like to hear more of your experience. What was the rough cost per sf. Any regrets?

----------


## ganesh

> We just recently finished up with Gemstone. Love how fast they went up, how professional the guy was and how reasonable he was when it came to finalizing the price. We lived close to him so he brought us to his house for a demonstration which was pretty cool.
> 
> Realistically we got them for the pot light feature around the house and not having to put up Xmas lights anymore.



Interesting. What did you meant by finalizing the price? Did he move on the price?

----------


## KPHMPH

Yes, seeing as I was the first on my street we discussed price afterwards.

It is roughly $21/ft.

----------


## ganesh

Thanks KPHMPH, that is what he quoted me as well.

----------


## 88CRX

Some of them are pretty conceiled when not on, while others stand out like xmas lights in the summer.... depending on your soffit colour.

----------


## ganesh

> Some of them are pretty conceived when not on, while others stand out like xmas lights in the summer.... depending on your soffit colour.



True. Both of these companies will color match tracks to your Soffit. Gemstones tracks is low profile so it blends well with the soffit.

----------


## KPHMPH



----------


## thinmyster

Looks good! have any pictures with them setup to be 'pot lights'? I noticed you already had potlights at the rear

----------


## KPHMPH

Since they’ve been installed I have not been home to play with them.

I should be home in September so I’ll try to remember to post! Haha

Those pot lights, well I have no f’n clue where the light switch is for them... :/

----------


## ganesh

Looks good. I am leaning towards going with Gemstone as well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I used to own Trimlight Calgary and I had the product installed at my house. I think they are the highest quality out there, and I also think that they look the best. A few friends and family also have the product installed and they are very happy with it as well. Was it a gentleman named Curtis who came to do the quote? Sorry to hear they werent prepared, I had a pretty awesome demo kit that was supposed to be used to show potential customers. Ive got a ton of different themes for every holiday, nice to be able to make them strobe on Halloween. Bummed to hear they werent prepared, tons of potential!

----------


## ganesh

> I used to own Trimlight Calgary and I had the product installed at my house. I think they are the highest quality out there, and I also think that they look the best. A few friends and family also have the product installed and they are very happy with it as well. Was it a gentleman named Curtis who came to do the quote? Sorry to hear they weren’t prepared, I had a pretty awesome demo kit that was supposed to be used to show potential customers. I’ve got a ton of different themes for every holiday, nice to be able to make them strobe on Halloween. Bummed to hear they weren’t prepared, tons of potential!



It was Chris. He showed up with a 2 feet trim light. He said that he was in a hurry to get out of the house so he didn't get a chance to grab the demo box. 
We asked him whether he can show us the app and he said that he can't launch the app. I felt that he was dodging that question. I asked some specific questions on app whether the app is compatible with IFTT or any other scheduling apps and he again wasn't able to directly answer that question except to say there is a timer on the app. 
He kept on referring to a install which was couple of blocks from my house and asked us to go and see that house.

----------


## Chester

Bump

Looking at get these lights, how are they holding up?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Bump
> 
> Looking at get these lights, how are they holding up?



A family member got the Gemstone lights about 2 years go, so far so good. We're getting them this year as well. Getting too old to be putting up lights.

----------


## Chester

> A family member got the Gemstone lights about 2 years go, so far so good. We're getting them this year as well. Getting too old to be putting up lights.



Did you get a quote already?

----------


## Paul

We’ve got Gemstone coming to install our lights next Tuesday. Quote system is super easy online, fill in the form and a couple days later you’ll get an email with pics of your house and where the lights will go, Power box will be placed and pricing.
For our 2 story home it’s about $3k all in, but I had to pay a little more to have the power box located somewhere other than where their quote had it going.

----------


## ganesh

I went with Gemstones. For front and back it is just over 4K. Super happy with it. Easy to use and low profile and you don't even notice them.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Not to be biased but Trimlight does put the best light out. There is a reason I bought into that technology. 

Know that I have zero stake in the company anymore.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Did you get a quote already?



Yes, not cheap. About $3000 just for the front. But that's the main level with a big peak over the garage, then the upper level with 2 peaks.

----------


## Chester

Thanks for the replies, going to get a quote.

----------


## The_Penguin

Looks like ours are going up now.

----------


## Chester

> Looks like ours are going up now.



Let's see some pics!

----------


## thinmyster

We did gemstone also on 3 sides of our house

----------


## chongkee_

What's the average per feet cost nowadays with Gemstone?
Considering getting it done this year.
PM me if you don't want to post here.

----------


## ganesh

> What's the average per feet cost nowadays with Gemstone?
> Considering getting it done this year.
> PM me if you don't want to post here.



It is $21/feet. 
Add $ 150 for control box.

----------


## Thaco

i am in the wrong business this stuff is dead easy now and can be DIY'd for like $0.50/ft

----------


## thinmyster

> It is $21/feet. 
> Add $ 150 for control box.






> i am in the wrong business this stuff is dead easy now and can be DIY'd for like $0.50/ft



Haha yup!

----------


## bjstare

Links to DIY materials/kits?

----------


## The_Penguin

> i am in the wrong business this stuff is dead easy now and can be DIY'd for like $0.50/ft



The Gemstones are a couple levels higher-end than the DIY LED strips. each light is 3 4-colour LEDs in a plastic housing, facing down. Great look from the street, plus facing down illuminates the house/ground as well, making them great for other applications than Christmas. Nicely spaced in an aluminum track that matches the soffits, and hides all wiring.
They are wired with multiple power feeds, so the end sections are just as bright as the sections near the power source.

Not defending the price, no affiliation to the company, they're still way more expensive than they should be, just saying they're considerably more than the cheap Chinese strips.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Let's see some pics!



Soon. Once the install is finished. A section of the roof was not safely accessible with the recent snow. Probably Monday.

----------


## sabad66

I was getting ads for these on Facebook, was always curious how much they costed. Holy shit, didn’t think it was $21 a foot! I just wrapped my house with c6 LEDs and used 7 boxes * 33 feet... if I went with this it would have cost me over 5 grand.

That said if I was wealthy I definitely would do it, but seems way out of reach for middle class people.

----------


## Chester

I got a quote, actually not bad, probably going to go ahead and do it.

----------


## Paul

> I got a quote, actually not bad, probably going to go ahead and do it.



Did they give an estimate as to your install date?
Mine was supposed to be today but I’m guessing the snow will delay that

----------


## spike98

I had trimlights installed last year. Love the product. They are much better than the LED strips i had previously. The install was quick but i do have to say the setup and demo was something to be desired. Overall pretty satisfied.

That said, i am pissed that i am moving this year so basically i tossed money away as it provides almost ZERO resale value.

----------


## chongkee_

Who did you go with? Gemstone as well?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Let's see some pics!



Installer came back yesterday with a bucket unit to finish the high spots.
A couple quick pics last night. I think the long exposure makes the ambient light look a bit brighter than it really is.

----------


## roopi

On occasion when I see some houses with these lights this is what I see

----------


## Chester

> Installer came back yesterday with a bucket unit to finish the high spots.
> A couple quick pics last night. I think the long exposure makes the ambient light look a bit brighter than it really is.



Looks great.

- - - Updated - - -




> Did they give an estimate as to your install date?
> Mine was supposed to be today but I’m guessing the snow will delay that



I'm just in the middle of moving, haven't put the deposit down yet.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> i am in the wrong business this stuff is dead easy now and can be DIY'd for like $0.50/ft



The returns are over 200% in most cases. Some homes are a bit difficult than others due to varying soffit/fascia design, corbels or other design factors. They are usually priced into the job as some sort of risk though. 

The key is being the one who owns and understands the technology. 

With Gemstone/Heilight/Trimlight all operating in Calgary you would have to do something pretty radical to gain consumers attention.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thaco-light opens 2020

----------


## The_Penguin

> On occasion when I see some houses with these lights this is what I see





 :ROFL!: 

Yeah that crossed my mind too.

----------


## mr2mike

Any place to fix my sunken windows? Looking for that hellaflush look on my house, no drip edge, no sills.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Any place to fix my sunken windows? Looking for that hellaflush look on my house, no drip edge, no sills.



Need some poke.

----------


## thinmyster

Any of you guys had any issues with your Gemstone lights so far?

----------


## The_Penguin

Interesting difference between Trimlight and Gemstone. Gemstone looks cleaner to me, lower profile track, lights seem less conspicuous.

Trimlight




Gemstone

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The returns are over 200% in most cases. Some homes are a bit difficult than others due to varying soffit/fascia design, corbels or other design factors. They are usually priced into the job as some sort of risk though. 
> 
> The key is being the one who owns and understands the technology. 
> 
> With Gemstone/Heilight/Trimlight all operating in Calgary you would have to do something pretty radical to gain consumers attention.



I suspect it's labour and insurance for the dangerous work performed at multiple, variable sites. It's a lot of work in order to perform it safely.

----------


## Thaco

oh yeah for sure i bet labour/insurance/equipment rentals is the biggest expense, the cost of the hardware is pretty low if you're not in a hurry and have time to DIY.

----------


## JfuckinC

anyone have the link to the DIY stuff?

----------


## mr2mike

I'm going to take a closer look at a neighbouring house. I swear they did strip lighting but it's perfectly straight and looks great.
It's also a bungalow with a low pitch A line roof. So easier for a DIY.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

7 people on my street have these lights now.

I had them quoted last year by Gemstone. First time they came and quoted the wrong house and then it took two+ weeks to answer 3-4 questions so was some what turned off.

Hard to justify $4-5,000 just do the front of my house and a few feet into the side yard.

----------


## Thaco

For the DIY Lights, this is a great starter video with examples of the different styles and methods of installation.

----------


## mr2mike

This place is easy enough for a DIY 


There's going to be so many knock offs soon and it's going to look terrible.

Edit: watched that video. Insanely easy. I'm in for the install company.

----------


## Thaco

> This place is easy enough for a DIY 
> 
> 
> There's going to be so many knock offs soon and it's going to look terrible.
> 
> Edit: watched that video. Insanely easy. I'm in for the install company.



looks like trimlight actually uses the same WS2811's

----------


## Paul

No issues so far, only had them a couple of days.
Happy with the install, I’m anal about seeing wires and this was done very clean.
Theme options are cool, there’s dozens you can download to the app (from Disney, Flames, Christmas, etc)
I’ll have to spend some more time with them but for the price to never have to get on a ladder or my roof I’m a satisfied customer

----------


## pheoxs

> looks like trimlight actually uses the same WS2811's



Pretty crazy some of the markups. WS2812's are like 20$ for a 5 meter weather sealed strip. Although then you have to splice them together and get a controller/power supply as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are thinking about the cost to run a business that installs this stuff, I'm sure materials aren't their biggest expense.

----------


## mr2mike

Did I mention my install company is un-bonded and cash only? It's more environmentally friendly. Less paper.  :Smilie:

----------


## Thaco

> When you are thinking about the cost to run a business that installs this stuff, I'm sure materials aren't their biggest expense.



yeah i mentioend that previously i was referring to a DIY thing more than a business, seems like it'd have a lot of crossover and shared costs if you had a landscaping company or some other type of company that has insurance and uses lifts. Everything is low voltage too so it doesn't need permits

----------


## ExtraSlow

Be an awesome addition to a landscaping company, I agree.

----------


## 2002civic

Bump

Based on some research and this thread I'm leaning towards gemstone. Was everyone $21/foot or has anyone negotiated on the price? We're looking around $7,000 + for front and back on our place and wondering if they have cheaper/slower times etc.

----------


## mr2mike

Disappointed.
Came here thinking someone has tonnes of time and used Thaco's diy posts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Disappointed.
> Came here thinking someone has tonnes of time and used Thaco's diy posts.



Someone should do that. Not mike, but someone.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Bump
> 
> Based on some research and this thread I'm leaning towards gemstone. Was everyone $21/foot or has anyone negotiated on the price? We're looking around $7,000 + for front and back on our place and wondering if they have cheaper/slower times etc.



We got a bit below 20 based on a family member working for a company that promotes them, and another family member who purchased.

----------


## thinmyster

We got about 10%. Same with friends of ours.

----------


## 2002civic

> We got about 10%. Same with friends of ours.



Thanks, was that Gemstone or Trimlight? 

Everyone still happy with their lights?

----------


## mr2mike

> Someone should do that. Not mike, but someone.



I did a lot of research on this and programming them during Christmas break. My house will more than likely be torn down in 5 years or less, not putting a cent into this current place.

----------


## The_Penguin

Still quite happy with Gemstone. Having seen the install at my son's place, compared to the photos on Trimlight's website (I think I posted the 2 earlier in the thread) the difference was enough to sway our decision. Have not compared the 2 on, at night from a distance, maybe there's less of a difference then.

----------


## B.Spilner

Getting a quote this week from sherwood park location. Will report back with costs. 

Any updates or feedback?

----------


## s2k_boi

Bump...

So just got a quote on Gemstone. Are you guys still happy with it? Any issues?

Haven't gotten a quote from competitors such as Trimlight or Watts yet. That being said anyone have any feedback on the competitions?

----------


## 2002civic

Looking at watts, about 15-20% cheaper than gemstone, seem to be really similar, but also would love any feedback

----------


## drtoohotty1

I was bored over the pandemic and decided to try the DIY route, total cost was about 600 and after a year they are still working perfectly. 








And this is what they look like in the day time

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That's cool!
How are they installed? (What holds them up there)?

----------


## drtoohotty1

Thanks, they are these https://www.amazon.ca/BTF-LIGHTING-3...186716&sr=8-13

held in by these https://www.amazon.ca/aluminium-Inst...NsaWNrPXRydWU=

and powered by this https://quinled.info/2020/02/11/quin...led-available/

when I do the back I'm going to go even simpler and just buy this kit www.Permatrack.US

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thanks, they are these https://www.amazon.ca/BTF-LIGHTING-3...186716&sr=8-13
> 
> held in by these https://www.amazon.ca/aluminium-Inst...NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> 
> and powered by this https://quinled.info/2020/02/11/quin...led-available/
> 
> when I do the back I'm going to go even simpler and just buy this kit www.Permatrack.US



Sick. I should do this as I'm far too cheap to pay for gemlights, but I want something I can install once and forget about.

----------


## drtoohotty1

I was in the same boat and with WLED pre done effects there is over 100 different combinations for any event you can think of.

----------


## Thaco

> Sick. I should do this as I'm far too cheap to pay for gemlights, but I want something I can install once and forget about.



just make sure you put the power supply it on a switched outlet or somewhere it can be easily reached, they do need to be power cycled occasionally.

----------


## schurchill39

Has anyone got 2021 quotes or install from Gemstone or Trimlight? Just wondering if $21 is still the going rate or if prices have come down a bit? Looking at 
@drtoohotty1
 's PermaTrack kit I'd be about $1100 CND plus bullshit border fees. Trying to weigh my options.

----------


## 2002civic

Gemstone is still around $21 and they seem to be booked solid so don't see a drop anytime soon. Watt's is a new competitor that seems really similar to gemstone and they were offering $15-16/foot, not sure if that promo is still on.

----------


## spike98

> Has anyone got 2021 quotes or install from Gemstone or Trimlight? Just wondering if $21 is still the going rate or if prices have come down a bit? Looking at 
> @drtoohotty1
>  's PermaTrack kit I'd be about $1100 CND plus bullshit border fees. Trying to weigh my options.



I think me and some buddies around the block are going the DIY route. We will save on shipping and pitch in to rent a genie lift for a weekend to get it all done. Should come in at half the cost of trim lights.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> I think me and some buddies around the block are going the DIY route. We will save on shipping and pitch in to rent a genie lift for a weekend to get it all done. Should come in at half the cost of trim lights.



Let me know if you do I will jump in on that group buy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did I mention my install company is un-bonded and cash only? It's more environmentally friendly. Less paper.



Did some Amazon ordering, just enough material to do one side of garage in back yard. If that looks good for Christmas I'll see about the rest in spring. If I have problems, I'm sure 
@mr2mike
 can assist for a very reasonable hourly rate.

----------


## mr2mike

I'll assist you draining your vodka reserves.


Also saw these guys on YouTube making kits. Seems legit.
https://www.permatrack.us/shop/permatrack/

----------


## ExtraSlow

So, I had a little project hiatus over December and january, but did make some progress. Initially had issues with the Wifi controller, just couldn't get ti connected to the app on my phone, and that's the only way to do anything. Lights would run through a very pretty demo pattern, but zero control. Sent wifi controller back to amazon for refund, and got a Bluetooth one. Same company, but the app is incredibly different. Works reasonably well, has 200 preset programs, and speed and brightness control, which isn't bad. Strangely, if I choose a solid colour, the light end up a different color than the app says, which is freaky. App says blue, lights turn green, that sort of thing. 

May check out alternative apps. The youtubes make it look like that's a thing, and that might be nice. Still not sure if this hardware and software combo is something I'd want on my entire house. If I did, I'd for sure want to do a lot of planning for the install. Right now, the disco lights in my yard are good enough.

if anyone has experience with other SP105E apps, let me know.

----------


## mr2mike

All I know:
https://kno.wled.ge/basics/compatible-software/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't think I can use WLED with my SP105e Bluetooth controller.

----------


## pheoxs

> Strangely, if I choose a solid colour, the light end up a different color than the app says, which is freaky. App says blue, lights turn green, that sort of thing. 
> 
> 
> if anyone has experience with other SP105E apps, let me know.



Some LED chips are RGB while others are GBR. In WLED there is options to select the color order, not sure if SP105e supports that though. You could/should be able to use any WLED controller on those strips though, they're almost all the same WS2812 (or equivalent) strips anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, I can buy a different controller and use WLED. But would be tickled to find an additional app option that works with this current controller, since I bought it. My strips are ws2811 type.

Maybe I should be gbr. Can verify easily.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Rd1LCYRZEQQpLBZ18

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, BRG works to make the colors as advertised. So that's something.

----------


## 403ep3

Not sure if anyone is looking, but saw this guy post on the "Houses With Gemstone Lighting" Facebook group

"Jason Kohut

The Christmas rush is over, contact us for after season discounts to be ready for next year! We are an authorized Gemstone dealer in the area of Calgary & will beat any competitors price by 5%.
It’s not too late to make your home stand out all year! Send us an email with your name, phone number and address at [email protected]
We will come out, take measurements and email you within 48hrs with your free estimate. Mention this ad so we can apply your after season discount.
Alternatively you can private message me with your info."

----------


## schurchill39

How does the estimate process for Gemstone work? From what I can see on their website you just give them your address and someone comes by to measure it up then emails you a quote? Except you don't know when they will come so how do they know what you want done? Or do they just assume that most houses are just the front with X amount of wrap around on each side?

----------


## nismodrifter

Yep that's basically what they do.

----------


## mr2mike

So close to finishing up on diy parts collection.
Just needing the metal work cost.

----------


## pheoxs

> How does the estimate process for Gemstone work? From what I can see on their website you just give them your address and someone comes by to measure it up then emails you a quote? Except you don't know when they will come so how do they know what you want done? Or do they just assume that most houses are just the front with X amount of wrap around on each side?



With google street view having pretty clear pictures and being able to measure reference distances I wouldn’t be surprised if they estimate it virtually. Pretty easy to see a 50 foot wide house, two storeys, looks like it’s 30 feet deep, etc

----------


## ganesh

> How does the estimate process for Gemstone work? From what I can see on their website you just give them your address and someone comes by to measure it up then emails you a quote? Except you don't know when they will come so how do they know what you want done? Or do they just assume that most houses are just the front with X amount of wrap around on each side?



When they did our house 4 years ago they took pics and drew a red line on the pic to indicate where and where the lights are going to go. For the sides they marked the length because some people go with it and the others don't. 
Picture also showed the location of the controller. 
They gave us an Appointment and when they were at the property they called me to say that they are at the house. 
As for what you want when the called to book the appointment they asked what we want.
Keep in mind this was 4 years ago things may have changed by now.

----------


## bjstare

> So close to finishing up on diy parts collection.
> Just needing the metal work cost.



You might be the first person I’ve come across outside my family that has heard of signalta haha.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> How does the estimate process for Gemstone work? From what I can see on their website you just give them your address and someone comes by to measure it up then emails you a quote? Except you don't know when they will come so how do they know what you want done? Or do they just assume that most houses are just the front with X amount of wrap around on each side?



Pretty much your last part, you'd basically want all the eaves trough areas done for the front. They quoted ours about a month ago and the only real option i could do was run it down the whole length of the side of the garage or end it 5ft from the corner to save some costs.

----------


## schurchill39

> Pretty much your last part, you'd basically want all the eaves trough areas done for the front. They quoted ours about a month ago and the only real option i could do was run it down the whole length of the side of the garage or end it 5ft from the corner to save some costs.



They actually came by this morning and I caught them creeping out the window so I talked to the estimator a bit. I got the quote about 3 hours later and it was actually a pretty reasonable price. It lined up with my own estimate of $21/ft + $225 for the controller.

----------


## Doozer

Similar, I submitted my request last night, and the guy came by this morning. Got the quote within an hour of that. Didn't say the total linear footage that they're estimating, but came in higher than I was expecting. Now decisions.

----------


## schurchill39

> Similar, I submitted my request last night, and the guy came by this morning. Got the quote within an hour of that. Didn't say the total linear footage that they're estimating, but came in higher than I was expecting. Now decisions.



I measured mine when I was cleaning windows in the fall so I had a rough idea.

----------


## Doozer

Yeah, I did some rough measurement last summer but they outlined way more than I did. It would certainly look more finished the way they've suggested but adds a lot more feet.

----------


## Doozer

Well, getting installed today. 

Excited to see how things look tonight, just too bad we're at the apex of the longest days of the year so it'll be 11pm before I can really play with them!

----------


## schurchill39

I'm getting Gemstone installed today too. Buddy has an impressive mullet.

----------


## mikestypes

> You might be the first person I’ve come across outside my family that has heard of signalta haha.



Make it 2. I used to work there...

----------


## 03ozwhip

So what's the consensus on pricing? Which one is better and cheaper? Thinking about it, but someone in here said it was like 5k for what sounds like not much.....

----------


## mr2mike

I'm under $800 all in. 
Budget ballin' hard on this diy.

Thread on sources, materials, etc coming soon.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> So what's the consensus on pricing? Which one is better and cheaper? Thinking about it, but someone in here said it was like 5k for what sounds like not much.....



Which ones better is hard to say but we went gemstones and it was $4300 ish(after a small discount for delay)for the front and back which was about 200 lin/ft if i remember right. For the Gemstones get quotes from all their dealers as the price is all over the place, one dealer was 7k i think. I ended up using kinetic as the dealer/installer

----------


## Doozer

If you're going to do it, now is the wrong time. I did mine with Gemstone in June, and you're likely to get a better price from anyone then. They said they were doing ~10 houses a day then, and in Oct/Nov/Dec it's like 30 houses a day.

----------


## mr2mike

Week out for installations at beginning of October for Gemstone.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> I'm under $800 all in. 
> Budget ballin' hard on this diy.
> 
> Thread on sources, materials, etc coming soon.



Very interested in seeing some info on this. I started to do some research on doing it myself over the summer and decided to put it off as a next year project due to a lack of time.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If you're going to do it, now is the wrong time. I did mine with Gemstone in June, and you're likely to get a better price from anyone then. They said they were doing ~10 houses a day then, and in Oct/Nov/Dec it's like 30 houses a day.



Id be curious if the rates did go up a lot at this time, you'd think they would because now is prime time. They do free quotes so get a few and if theyre charging you 21ish lin/ft and $225 for a controller then thats about norm. They will also negotiate.

----------


## mr2mike

> Very interested in seeing some info on this. I started to do some research on doing it myself over the summer and decided to put it off as a next year project due to a lack of time.



Sounds good. I'll give you all my tips and info. Just finished today. Still need to run conduit in garage and wire up the box.
Damn over estimated the # of LED's by 100.
Or the aliexpress guy just wanted to oversell and has that built into the calculator.

----------


## 89coupe

> I am looking to put some outdoor trim lights on my house. That way I can get away with not spending money every year on putting the Christmas lights up and taking them down.
> I got quote from the following two, 
> 1) Trim Lights (https://www.trimlight.com/) BavarianBeast used to own this company.
> The guy came to do the quote on my house wasn't prepared at all. He wasn't able to explain the product and the App they use is a 3rd party app. He wasn't able to demonstrate the app. Their product comes with 10 Yr warranty. 
> 
> 2) Gem Stones Lights (http://gemstonelights.com/)
> One of my neighbors has this installed on their house. It is very low profile. It looks pretty good. 
> The guy who came to do the quote was very professional and able to explain everything about their product. He also pointed out the difference between them and Trim Lights. 
> They use their own app. Lights comes with 3 Yr Warranty. 
> ...




https://wattslights.com/

Was the best price for me. 

Turned out great on my place

They are fully adjustable, any colour, any brightness, you can control each individual light, animate, scheduling, fully customizable.

Was 35% less than gemstone.

----------


## Thaco

> I'm under $800 all in. 
> Budget ballin' hard on this diy.
> 
> Thread on sources, materials, etc coming soon.



curious to see what you ended up with for mounting channels, i used J channel, definitely not the cleanest install but unless you're looking for it you wouldn't even notice/

Still need to do my 2nd floor but i wanna make sure i have all my ducks in a row for that one because i'm gonna have to rent a man bucket.

----------


## mr2mike

Started the DIY thread here:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/416...oor-Trimlights

@Thaco
 
@lamp_shade_2000

----------


## Thaco

> Started the DIY thread here:
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/416...oor-Trimlights
> 
> @Thaco
>  
> @lamp_shade_2000



thanks

----------


## littledan

Personally not a fan of these trim lights. Looks tacky imo. Prefer just og can soffit downlighting.

----------


## Thaco

> Personally not a fan of these trim lights. Looks tacky imo. Prefer just og can soffit downlighting.



it beats fugly xmas lights clipped on your gutters

----------


## Bytem3

While super convenient I don’t like these lights, makes your house look like a mini casino 

Xmas lights are random looking and there’s a ton of variations from house to house

A street full of gemstone equipped homes… meh, they all look the same

----------


## 89coupe

> While super convenient I don’t like these lights, makes your house look like a mini casino 
> 
> Xmas lights are random looking and there’s a ton of variations from house to house
> 
> A street full of gemstone equipped homes… meh, they all look the same



Seems like every other house in my neighborhood has them now and each house is running a different theme or colour combination. Lots of variety.

----------


## BavarianBeast

As somebody who founded one of the first companies in Calgary I got to say that Watts is one of the cheaper and underperforming products on the market. Ill still always recommend trimlight as #1 and gemstone a close second.

----------


## 89coupe

> As somebody who founded one of the first companies in Calgary I got to say that Watts is one of the cheaper and underperforming products on the market. I’ll still always recommend trimlight as #1 and gemstone a close second.



What’s underperforming about them?

Define cheaper? 

They have the same aluminum track system 
The same LED lights 
The same power supply setup.
The only proprietary difference between the companies I can see is their control app.

I do know that Gemstone was $2k more than what Watts quoted me for less coverage.

I also know my buddy used Gemstone and they fucked his install up twice and had to send out a 3rd team to get it right, ended up taking almost two weeks to complete the install.

Watts had my lights up and working perfect in two days. Zero issues.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> it beats fugly xmas lights clipped on your gutters



But the xmas lights hanging on your gutter are OG :ROFL!:  





> Xmas lights are random looking and theres a ton of variations from house to house
> 
> A street full of gemstone equipped homes meh, they all look the same



Yeah i gotta agree, I really wish gemstone came with some type of controller where you can do full customization instead of just 1 color and pattern. Theres 4 in my loop with them and yeah we all look the same. I miss the days of going to Can tire to pick from the 10 or so choices

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Watts had my lights up and working perfect in two days. Zero issues.



Gemstone did mine in 6 hours and that was front and back, watts is builder grade from what i hear :ROFL!:  :Pooosie:  :Pooosie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's simple.

----------


## 89coupe

> Gemstone did mine in 6 hours and that was front and back, watts is builder grade from what i hear




Post up your install, would be curious to see how many runs they had to do.

Glad yours worked out, my buddy wasn’t so lucky with Gemstone.

My neighbor used Gemstone, I honestly cannot tell the difference between the two installs in regard to the aluminum trim or lights used. The app is definitely different.

----------


## Rocket1k78

These arent the best pics because i took them at night but here you go. They have to come back for some minor tweaks but overall im happy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That is what I aspire to, right now mine are a mess.

----------


## mr2mike

> Yeah i gotta agree, I really wish gemstone came with some type of controller where you can do full customization instead of just 1 color and pattern. Theres 4 in my loop with them and yeah we all look the same. I miss the days of going to Can tire to pick from the 10 or so choices



I'm willing to bet you can flash different firmware to the controller and take more control. 
Alternatively, hook the lights to a different controller and go that route. Switch back if you don't like it. Most seem to run very common ESP32's. 

I'm sure there's warranty aspects that I won't get into.

----------


## 89coupe

> These arent the best pics because i took them at night but here you go. They have to come back for some minor tweaks but overall im happy.



Fucking Beyond lol

Children

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I'm willing to bet you can flash different firmware to the controller and take more control. 
> Alternatively, hook the lights to a different controller and go that route. Switch back if you don't like it. Most seem to run very common ESP32's. 
> 
> I'm sure there's warranty aspects that I won't get into.



I was just trying to make bytem3 feel better about his post even though it was out to lunch lol My wife controls them and showed me briefly what they can do and there very well could be 1000's of combinations, so yeah if he likes random the regular string is not the way......




> Fucking Beyond lol
> 
> Children



I identify as a Pre teen! I could show real pics no prob but i got a feeling there's no changing your mind on why the watts are builder grade compared to others

----------


## mr2mike

Does "I'm a realtor" get dropped on the initial phone call for personal home services or when the worker(s) show up?

----------


## 89coupe

> I was just trying to make bytem3 feel better about his post even though it was out to lunch lol My wife controls them and showed me briefly what they can do and there very well could be 1000's of combinations, so yeah if he likes random the regular string is not the way......
> 
> 
> I identify as a Pre teen! I could show real pics no prob but i got a feeling there's no changing your mind on why the watts are builder grade compared to others



It has nothing to do with changing my mind, I simply want to see why people chose one company over the other. 

Gemstone & Watts appear to use the exact same aluminum trim design and lights, app is different but same results. For me it was simple at that point, cost.

Trimlight from what I have seen uses a bulkier uglier aluminum housing that really sticks out and looks added on vs integrated, and the lights used look ugly, unless they have since changed to the clear LED’s Gemstone & Watts uses. As for cost, I never got a quote from them as I didn’t like their installation look.

----------


## Thaco

Co-owner of a company having a bias which is not based on facts? IMPOSSIBRU!

----------


## The_Penguin

> Trimlight from what I have seen uses a bulkier uglier aluminum housing that really sticks out and looks added on vs integrated, and the lights used look ugly, unless they have since changed to the clear LED’s Gemstar & Watts uses. As for cost, I never got a quote from them as I didn’t like their installation look.



Mrs. Penguin just had Trimlight installed at her work. Still looks like crap compared to Gemstone. Taller, more conspicuous aluminum track, and white LEDs that don't properly fit in the holes.
I still much prefer the Gemstone low-profile track, and low-profile LEDs that fit.

----------


## s2k_boi

> https://wattslights.com/
> 
> Was the best price for me. 
> 
> Turned out great on my place
> 
> They are fully adjustable, any colour, any brightness, you can control each individual light, animate, scheduling, fully customizable.
> 
> Was 35% less than gemstone.



That's crazy. We did ours last year and the quote for Watt's was 5% more than Gemstone.

----------


## Thaco

FYI anybody who wants to order from aliexpress, message the seller for better pricing.


These are Gemstone style 3 led RGBW in aluminum channel.



20m (price is per 10m)

25M quoted


50m quoted (price is per 10m)

50m quoted

----------


## mr2mike

:thumbs up:  
Definitely a great option!
If my house had peaks and a second floor I probably would have gone that route.

----------


## Thaco

> Definitely a great option!
> If my house had peaks and a second floor I probably would have gone that route.



yeah i have done the 1st floor with normal pixels, but considering re-doing the main floor when i do the 2nd floor, just not happy with how my J channel worked out on the 1st

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> These arent the best pics because i took them at night but here you go. They have to come back for some minor tweaks but overall im happy.



If I'm the only one who rep'd this mother fucker, y'all need to take a long look in the mirror.
This is pure, unadulterated brilliance. Fuck my life, this is some shit. Check-mate in 2 moves, level. And the "from our of nowhere" aspect? We are witnessing a serious contender for POST OF THE YEAR.
Amazing. This is a SomethingBurger

----------


## Thaco

> If I'm the only one who rep'd this mother fucker, y'all need to take a long look in the mirror.
> This is pure, unadulterated brilliance. Fuck my life, this is some shit. Check-mate in 2 moves, level. And the "from our of nowhere" aspect? We are witnessing a serious contender for POST OF THE YEAR.
> Amazing. This is a SomethingBurger



Just put it in his bum already and get it over with

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If I'm the only one who rep'd this mother fucker, y'all need to take a long look in the mirror.
> This is pure, unadulterated brilliance. Fuck my life, this is some shit. Check-mate in 2 moves, level. And the "from our of nowhere" aspect? We are witnessing a serious contender for POST OF THE YEAR.
> Amazing. This is a SomethingBurger



I appreciate this so much that i went and got this in your honor. Had to add some other things but yeah overall im happy with this too

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Well, was long as there's no ragrets, that's all that matters.

----------


## suntan

Kerning matters.

----------


## schurchill39

> Yeah i gotta agree, I really wish gemstone came with some type of controller where you can do full customization instead of just 1 color and pattern. Theres 4 in my loop with them and yeah we all look the same. I miss the days of going to Can tire to pick from the 10 or so choices



I read this this morning when I was tired as fuck and dealing with a sick kid and thought to myself "what the fuck is this guy talking about? I've literally got 100 + presets and can customize each bulb individually". It wasn't until I re-read this tonight that I realized that I am an idiot and that was sarcastic. 

Also lol at GemStar instead of Gemstone. Can we start calling them Tram lights instead of Trim lights, and Amp instead of Watt? That is a weird small thing that would bring me joy.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Just to add to this thread, I got quoted around 7k for a 1700 sqft house. 2600 just for the front of the house.

----------


## schurchill39

How many linear feet is that? And I assume the $7k is is all the way around the house?

----------


## SJW

> Just to add to this thread, I got quoted around 7k for a 1700 sqft house. 2600 just for the front of the house.



For that price i'd consider doing it myself. Fuck sake.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I read this this morning when I was tired as fuck and dealing with a sick kid and thought to myself "what the fuck is this guy talking about? I've literally got 100 + presets and can customize each bulb individually". It wasn't until I re-read this tonight that I realized that I am an idiot and that was sarcastic. 
> 
> Also lol at GemStar instead of Gemstone. Can we start calling them Tram lights instead of Trim lights, and Amp instead of Watt? That is a weird small thing that would bring me joy.



LOL yeah just with presets theres hundreds of choices, you gotta be color blind to think Gemstar or any trim light system for that matter can look the same. 




> How many linear feet is that? And I assume the $7k is is all the way around the house?



Very curious the lin/ft and cost per. $7k is insane unless he has a unique house that requires a lot of lin/ft. My place is 2700sq/ft and with the front and back it was 210 lin ft. I'm sure theres the xmas fee added on with quotes now

----------


## 89coupe

> Just to add to this thread, I got quoted around 7k for a 1700 sqft house. 2600 just for the front of the house.



Who quoted you this price?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Who quoted you this price?



This was from watts. I'm not sure the linear feet tbh but yes this was all around. 2700 for the front, 700 for the right side, 900 for the left, and 1134 for the rear, plus control boxes etc etc.

I just looked at my quote again, says "book today and pay 6303" I dunno, still fucking crazy.

----------


## 89coupe

> This was from watts. I'm not sure the linear feet tbh but yes this was all around. 2700 for the front, 700 for the right side, 900 for the left, and 1134 for the rear, plus control boxes etc etc.
> 
> I just looked at my quote again, says "book today and pay 6303" I dunno, still fucking crazy.



Are you situated in a spot where your house is viewable from all sides? 
Acreage?

They are negotiable on price. 

I haggled.

----------


## Rocket1k78

6300 is crazy for sure but thats a lot of lin/ft to do the whole house. Ask them for the lin/ft of the areas to see. Also keep in mind these LEDs are insanely bright so when you do the sides you will be shining into the neighbors rooms, surprisingly the sales rep told us that when we asked for quotes on the sides too.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Are you situated in a spot where your house is viewable from all sides? 
> Acreage?
> 
> They are negotiable on price. 
> 
> I haggled.



I'm on a corner lot. There's no way I'd even spend 4k tbh. I've been thinking about haggling just for the front.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm on a corner lot. There's no way I'd even spend 4k tbh. I've been thinking about haggling just for the front.



Do the front this year, sides next year, and back the 3rd year.

----------


## riander5

8 pages.. you guys are oddly passionate about outdoor lights

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 8 pages.. you guys are oddly passionate about outdoor lights



Don't ask me! 89coupe thinks this is the manscaping thread:




> Do the front this year, sides next year, and back the 3rd year.

----------


## riander5

> Don't ask me! 89coupe thinks this is the manscaping thread:



Really paints the picture of where he wants the action. Paints it a bit too well in fact

----------


## 89coupe

> 6300 is crazy for sure but thats a lot of lin/ft to do the whole house. Ask them for the lin/ft of the areas to see. Also keep in mind these LEDs are insanely bright so when you do the sides you will be shining into the neighbors rooms, surprisingly the sales rep told us that when we asked for quotes on the sides too.



You know you can dim the lights right?

- - - Updated - - -




> Really paints the picture of where he wants the action. Paints it a bit too well in fact



My Hollywood twin was just named sexiest man alive.

Don’t hate the player.  :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

Paul Rudd was a couple years ago dude.

----------


## mr2mike

Paul Dudd?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> You know you can dim the lights right?



I actually didn't but i should've known with all the adjustments  :facepalm:  My wife controls them. I would think even dimmed down it would be pretty bright unless you had some real space between the houses. 




> Paul Rudd was a couple years ago dude.



He was one of my favorites for sure.

----------


## mr2mike

My diy control, I'm roughly 50% bright on white.
In the house, I was testing at 100% and thought I'd need it for outdoors. But once it's dark, don't need much output when there a bunch and reflection off house side and now snow too.

----------


## brucebanner

Three buddies ordered theirs recently from Aliexpress, trim panels precut, control panels etc. I think they are all in for roughly $3K

These quotes are wild haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@mr2mike
 those Swedes are coming for your crown.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuck the Swedes.

----------


## mr2mike

> Personally not a fan of these trim lights. Looks tacky imo. Prefer just og can soffit downlighting.



Found 
@littledan
 's new reno. Haha. 
But also what are thooosssee!

----------


## SJW

I've started out down the road of my on DIY trim lights. I've ordered 50 LEDs, controller, power supply etc. Just to start.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Talk to 
@mr2mike
, he's done a lot of research.

----------


## SJW

> Talk to 
> @mr2mike
> , he's done a lot of research.



There you go again assuming I didn't do any of my own research.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There I go again on my own.

----------


## vengie

Going down the only road you've ever known?

----------


## SJW

> going down the only road you've ever known?



rip.

----------

